# Mon iPod Touch bug :(



## cynthia270398 (10 Octobre 2011)

Mon iPod touch bug, 

J'ai été sur une application(msn) et il ne marchais pas, donc j'ai supprimé l'application et je les retéléchargé. Ensuite, il ne marchais pas plus, donc j'ai télécharger un nouveau msn, il ne marchais pas non plus.J'ai alors décidé de fermer complètement mon iPod Touch et ensuite le réouvrir, mais il ne se ferme plus(avant qu'il ferme il y a un cercle qui charge, mais la il reste figé).

Aider moi!

Merci à l'avance 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h09 ----------

et quand je le branche sur l'ordinateur itunes ne le détecte pas.


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir, 

essayez le hard reboot : maintenez le bouton Home et le bouton marche / veille pendant plusieurs secondes. Cela permet de "redémarrer" l'iPod.

Amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------

